# Gaslow advice - advice



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi
I don't have a Gaslow dealer anywhere close to where I live, so I am considering the following

Purchase this kit....

http://www.outdoorbits.com/dual-11kg-gaslow-bottle-system-white-p-716.html

from Outdoor Bits and have it installed locally by someone who is qualified
to do gas installations.

In your experience does this kit include all the component bits I need.

Gaslow also sell manual and auto change over mechanisms with a little guage. Is this item necessary, or just over elaboration?

Will my existing regulator do the job or will I need a new one?

Thanks for any hints or advice


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought almost that from them this month. But a single tank.

I bought one extra item, an adaptor to allow a standard probane regulator to fit. You'll see it near the bottom of the list about £14.

I am manually going to swap to a 6Kg propane should the need arise.

Works a treat, the installtion is no more demanding that changing a regulator over.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry - can't give any advice, other than:

Don't forget that as a subscriber to MHF, you're eligible for a 5% discount from OutdoorBits  

Gerald


----------



## psg (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently bought a Gasglow system from outdoor bits. I spent some time talking to Dave Burley(OutdoorBits) who is very helpful. All you may need in addition to the kit is the adaptor (AS MENTIONED IN THE THREAD) in order to use the calor regulator. Be careful which colour kit you choose as you should not fit the refill cap in the locker door because this will cause the hose to flex when the door is opened. Flexing hoses is a no no. 

| ordered a white filler and once I read the instructions I considered placing the filler into the skirt (in that case a black filler might have been better). In the end a bought one more bit, a mounting bracket which is listed on the Outdoorbits site. A mounted the bracket in the gas locker. A successful job but a very tight fit in my B654 Hymer(Alko) 

The kit is very easy to fit for a competent DIYer.


----------

